# What is this tree or bush



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

A close-up of the leaves with sometime for scale would be more beneficial in identifying the bush. :s


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Pic too dark, too blurry to make anything out of it. Yeah, closer look would be better.


----------



## Andy_K (Sep 5, 2015)

Hopefully these look better


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a privet to me.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Some kind of laurel?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Very similar to cherry laurel.


----------



## Andy_K (Sep 5, 2015)

So I did some research on this and it does seem to be a privet.
We have some really hot summer weather and we have lots of creeks.
Most of our trees are oak, but there are lots of gardens here filled with herbs,fancy flowers and such
These are kinda like weeds.
I can see about 50-60 of them with in about a mile or so from my house just driving home from work,and I have about 6 on my property.
They grow about 30 feet tall and will be covered in flowers for the next 3-4 weeks or so.
The bees really like them.
As a semi rural location I receive different colored frames.
I try to have micro batches but this is my my main fall harvest.
The honey is a darker honey compared to my spring harvest.
My family and friends say it tastes "tangerier" than my spring harvest.
Everybody likes my sweet spring harvest, but to me my spring honey it's kinda like fructose.
Nice but I like the dark.
I personally like the darker harvest but don't care for the "tangy" flavor.
So I give it away.
I kinda dig having the bees more than the honey.
I'm not sure if the other plants mentioned are correct.
BTW is this honey desirable or is it junk honey?
Thank you.
Andy.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the tangy honey myself. 
It does sound like Chinese Privet, they grow taller and can be trimmed as a tree or a large bush, they are very prolific in spreading around over the years.


----------



## Andy_K (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank,you Ray.
I really appreciate your help.
Andy


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Indeed they are the privet. We have plenty of them here along the creek and in residential areas too.
Along with the chicory fields both are still blooming now. So like the nutty flavor some said too sweet honey.
I like my honey with a mixture of different flowers type.


----------

